# Dexter Cattle for sale in Georgia



## georgiarebel (Jul 7, 2005)

We had a run on the market for calving bulls this year. Had one heifer, but sold her to Genbo earlier this year. All come from good stock and are registered with the ADCA. Can deliver in the Southeast. [email protected] 
(478) 955-3707 

Born 8/6/2006 - $600









Born 4/27/2007 $800



























Born 5/17/2007 $700


----------

